# Crystals in urine



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

My poor little Jasper has been in hospital since lunch time yesterday. He was straining to wee/poo (hard to tell which) so off to the vet we went. Urine was highly alkaline with many crystals. She kept him in to do x-rays (no stones could be seen) and more tests. I rang this morning and she said he's stopped straining but they're still waiting for another urine specimen and if she doesn't get it by lunch time she'll pass a catheter. She said he'll have to be on a special prescription diet for the rest of his life. Jasper's 11 months old. 

Has anyone else had any experience with this sort of problem? Any anecdotes, suggestions for further reading etc would be most welcome.


----------

